# "المبادل الحراري" فكرة مبسطة وملف pdf



## عمراياد (7 أبريل 2011)

هوعبارة عن وحدة تستخدم لتغيير درجة حرارة الموائع ( المادة السائلة والمادة الغازية). فمثلا جهاز تكييف الهواء عبارة عن مبادل حراري يقوم بتغيير درجة حرارة الغرفة عن طريق مرور الهواء من خلال أنابيب تحمل غاز التبريد (الفريون) فيتم تبريد أو تسخين الهواء كذلك _رادياتير_ السيارة وهو عبارة عن مبرد لمياة تبريدالمحرك، وذلك عن طريق مرور المياة الساخنة داخل أنابيب نحاسية لها زعانف لتشتيت الحرارة إلى الهواء الجوي عن طرق مروحة توضع أمام زعانف الرادياتير لطرد الحرارة للخارج و تبريد المياه.


تستخدم المبادلات الحرارية في الصناعات الغذائية كعملية بسترة الألبان والعصائر. ولهذا فالمبادل الحراري تعتمد فكرته الأساسية على مرور وسطين سائل وسائل أو سائل وغاز أو غاز وغاز داخل ألواح أو أنابيب بحيث يكون كل وسيط بمعزل عن الآخر، وتتم مبادلة الحرارة من خلال جدار المبادل الحرارى وبما لا يسمح باختلاط الوسطين. وللمبادلات الحرارية طرق مختلفة منها المتوازى والمعكوس ولكل واحد غرض للوصول إلى عملية التبادل الحراري.















​


----------



## امير الجيش (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور في انتظار الجديد منك


----------



## ام سلمه (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (13 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله ملف رائع


----------



## حسام جاسم (14 أبريل 2011)

تحياتي اخي عمر ملف رائع .


----------



## goor20 (15 أبريل 2011)

tnx


----------



## عبدالله أسامة جملة (15 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل و مبسط ... الله يعطيك العافية ....


----------



## عمراياد (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بكم لمروركم الكريم


----------



## engineer sameer (18 أبريل 2011)

شغل كثير حلو بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمراياد (18 أبريل 2011)

وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## saad_aass222 (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن كنا نريد التوسع بالموضوع


----------



## suhaibabd (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا الملف


----------



## عمراياد (23 فبراير 2012)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## السيد نور الدين (21 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جميل شكرا لك


----------



## زينب. (21 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمراياد (25 نوفمبر 2012)

لاشكر على واجب 

تحيتي


----------



## fokary (26 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## فرج فركاش (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عمراياد (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااا لمروركم العطر


----------



## محمد عبدالله الشبخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور كتير


----------



## محمد عبدالله الشبخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً ياسيد


----------



## نصرالدين2 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

في إنتظار المزيد


----------



## عمراياد (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## جمال سلطان (5 ديسمبر 2012)

افادة رائعة وشرح اروع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم توفيق (22 يناير 2013)

جميل ربى يبارك فيك


----------



## Eng.Power2015 (22 يناير 2013)

جميل جدا جدا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (22 يناير 2013)

مشكورون وماجورون


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 يناير 2013)

ملف رائع لك كل الشكر


----------



## blue rose (24 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع و شغل ممتاز


----------



## ahmed_emary (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mahdy 81 (12 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## alnisr (11 مايو 2013)

engineer sameer قال:


> شغل كثير حلو بارك الله فيك.



مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عمارسامي (15 مايو 2013)

الله يبارك فيك .. مع تحياتي


----------

